# What's in your ABT's?



## jabo (Sep 6, 2006)

I know they can be stuffed with many things, so why don't we take a few minutes and talk about what each of us likes best in their ABTS?

I like a dove breast in a Jalapeno, wrapped in bacon.


----------



## bluefrog (Sep 6, 2006)

I've stuffed ABT's with shrimp, various sasauges, Scollops, pulled pork, along with cream cheese or pepperjack cheese, or cheddar cheese.  Also in the mix at times...garlic, onions, mushrooms, and even some stuffing.  All were great.  Always looking for more ideas for ABT's.

Scott


----------



## drinkdosequis (Sep 6, 2006)

I did some the other day with chicken, cream cheese, and Tony C's.

Karen


----------



## ultramag (Sep 7, 2006)

I usually use chive and onion cream cheese and cut a little square  piece of pepper jack cheese about the length of the jap and stuff it down in there along w/ the cream cheese. If I have time I have added mushroom and/or shrimp, but usually just keep them fairly simple. I do love the smoked bacon though, so I HAVE to have the thick sliced bacon.


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 7, 2006)

I just use sauage and cheddar cheese wrap it in bacon.  I never thought of using anything else.  I like em, the family likes em, and to be honest, never crossed that narrow strip on my shoulders called my mind to try anything else.  I can not believe all the experimenting I could have been doing.


----------



## jabo (Sep 7, 2006)

Keep the ideas coming, this is sounding better and better.  BTW, how long do you smoke an ABT?


----------



## ultramag (Sep 7, 2006)

about 3 hours @ 225 deg.


----------



## taz6317 (Sep 7, 2006)

Some crumbled up Fattie mixed in with chive cream cheese, wrap in bacon.  MMMM, pork fat!


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 7, 2006)

first time I tried them with the breakfast sausage and bacon, will do again, but adding a piece of pepper jack or something.  Hubby did salmon and cream cheese in a longer hot frying pepper.  Last one's I did I mixed a hot salsa and cream cheese...they were the best!


----------



## jethro (Sep 8, 2006)

I like chorizo ( mexican sausage for you northern folks) and cream cheese wrapped in bacon. definetly good eats. Why are they called ABT'S ?


----------



## bluefrog (Sep 8, 2006)

ABT stands for Atomic Buffalo Turds.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, but why? They don't look like any type of Buffalo Turds.... do they?


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

Your from Buffalo, you tell us.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 1, 2008)

hum. i put strips of jalapeno in my dove breasts and wrap in bacon. opens tomorrow.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i like cream cheese and sausage topped with bacon. trying venison sausage next round. keep em coming. i like em.


----------



## orng95bagdacord (Sep 1, 2008)

i just made some abts used cream cheese lil smokie bbq rub diced up onion n green pepper wrapped in peper corn bacon< shoudl be deeelicious,im takin them to a party im goin to tomorow no one there has a clue wat the are i jus told them i was bringin sum testies!!!


----------



## jaynik (Sep 1, 2008)

A favorite of mine!  I mix up some smoked bfast sausage, cream cheese, cheddar and sauteed mushrooms and onions.  Scoop that into the peppers, wrap in bacon.  I wish I was making them tomorrow, but can't get good japs at the store here and my plant isn't doing so well...  I really like to do these with anaheim chilis.  They hold more.  :-)


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

Similar, but scrap those green peppers and use Hickory Bacon and Sharp Cheddar.


----------



## coyote (Sep 1, 2008)

I like crab, sharp chedder and black cracked pepper stuffed down the pipe with a bacon wrap on top.and a whole lotta other types of ABT's
with an ice cold beer..it is good.
I like to slice em into rings of large size and put on top of a cracker.(the crab one)..


----------



## ddave (Sep 1, 2008)

Did some yesterday with the shredded 5 cheese Mexican blend, a little smokie wrapped in a piece of salami then wrapped the whole thing with bacon.  Also did a few with just cheese and a little smokie wrapped in salami then wrapped that in bacon for my 9 year old son who can't do the Jalapeno peppers -- yet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





smoked 'em for about 2 hours.  Once the bacon is done, they're done but have read that if you smoke them longer, it makes the pepper a little milder.

Yummy stuff.

Dave


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have one of the up right frames that take a whole peno. holds it vertacally, I like how they are tender on the bottom and left crispy on the top.

we have filled them with corn bread batter with cheese and corn.

and bluberry or apple muffin batter is real good. a nice side for a breakfast on the grill.

ABT's rule!


----------



## morkdach (Sep 1, 2008)

i like chorizo and rice,hab.cream cheese,beef burger and rice, little smokies wrapped in bacon if i have it if not smoke em with out i smoke till there done3 ta 6 hours pending on conditions.


----------



## wutang (Sep 1, 2008)

My wife likes just cream cheese wrapped in an entire strip of bacon (like a cacoon)  I like them with cheddar cheese and a chunk of sausage or chicken also wrapped in an entire strip of bacon.  Usually smoked around 2 hours.


----------

